
Executive Order 14-14 – Governor Jay Nixon - philip1209
http://governor.mo.gov/news/executive-orders/executive-order-14-14
======
philip1209
This is quite legally weird - the Governor of Missouri just declared a state
of emergency. However, nothing is happening right now - this order is
preemptive for response to the upcoming grand jury decision.

